# Woodpecker PRLV2



## Grady223 (Nov 11, 2008)

How many brands is the Woodpecker PRLV2 marketed by? Woodpecker, Incra, Woodcraft & Kreg that I can see so far. Are they all the same just different names printed in the plate?

Looks like a real nice unit.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

From what I've been told, they are just rebranded. The Incra does have a neat magnetic ring system that the other's don't. There's a nice thread where folks talk about it and the Jessm master lift on the Kreg table thread if you haven't seen it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken... 

I think you may have covered em all, in fact, I wasn't aware that Kreg had a version. the rings and in some cases the color scheme are the only real differences. 

and yes sir.. its a real nice unit!!!!


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

Ken Shefcik said:


> How many brands is the Woodpecker PRLV2 marketed by? Woodpecker, Incra, Woodcraft & Kreg that I can see so far. Are they all the same just different names printed in the plate?
> 
> Looks like a real nice unit.


I have been a fan of Woodpeckers stuff for a long time because it is always top notch in design, materials and workmanship. I am not surprised that others are having the PRL-V2 rebranded as competing against it with another design would be very tough.
I have the PRL-V2 in my shop and have a full review of it at the link below with photos and video if that would help.

Woodpeckers PRL-V2 Review


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the Woodcraft version (Pinnacle) and I can tell you it is one beautifully engineered router lift. Awesome.


----------



## Grady223 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, I am thinking of getting the Pinnacle version as Woodcraft has free shipping thru tomorrow.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ctsooner said:


> From what I've been told, they are just rebranded. The Incra does have a neat magnetic ring system that the other's don't. There's a nice thread where folks talk about it and the Jessm master lift on the Kreg table thread if you haven't seen it.


The Incra/Jessem and Incra/Woodpeckers aren't really rebranded, for two reasons. First, at least my Incra / Jessem is dual-branded, not rebranded and second, its not the original product nor one only modified in a minor way for rebranding. Incra has long-sold fixed plates with the magnetic rings, they've just had the manufacturer custom-make versions of their products also incorporating those rings. 

In my opinion, its an improvement over the original each offers. This ins't just a "because I own" opinion. Prior to purchasing mine I had conversations with people at all three companies, discussing their products and inquiring why they felt their product was superior to the others.

I talked with Mark (whom many of you know) at Incra who thought highly of both products. For myself, I finally chose the Incra/Jessem as it was more suitable for motorizing, should I ever decide to do so. Both Jessem's Mast-R-Lift and Woodpeckers PRLv2, with or without the Incra rings are excellent products that I'd be proud to claim as mine... and enjoy!! <g>


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got back to this and thanks. I did a ton of research also and totally agree with you. That said, I think I'm going to save some money and get the new 3hp Triton instead of a lift. I will most probably put it in a table by RT1000 Woodworkings although I still am thinking about the Adroni table (similar cost a bit differently put together). 

Thoughts on these set ups and their tops/fences etc... would also be appreciated.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are the two links I tried to put in the post:

Best router table 
Router Table, RS-500 Steel Reinforced Top, Adroni Woodworking


----------



## C+ Woodworker (Jun 6, 2010)

I just ordered the RS-500. Have a Bench Dog lift and PC 7518 Router ready to go in it. Hope I like this system as much as I am excited for it.


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Looks to be a very nice Router Table. Do you know if you can use the Woodpecker router lift system with this table? Just curious as it would appear to be a very nice combination unit......Steve


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve..

the rs500 table has the standard plate opening of 9 1/4 x 11 3/4"s. which is what all of the wood pecker lifts require..

bill


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I went with the RX 1000 because it was a bit bigger table and I wanted the extra few inches for the stuff I'm doing.


----------



## Grady223 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I started this so thanks for everyone's help. Got the Incra PLRV-2 and the PC 7518. Now want to build a new top for my router table, install and enjoy!


----------

